# Would you buy a carseat off of ebay?



## Brilliantmama (Sep 28, 2006)

So we are in the market for a new convertible, likely a marathon. I am just trying to get the best deal for my family while keeping my girls safe.

I am NOT considering any used or sketchy sounding descriptions for carseats.
What I am considering are the ebay stores that offer new seats in the box with a recent date of manufacture.

There is no stores or anything nearby (we live in the middle of nothing!) so we will be buying online one way or another.

The alternative is to go with an online retailer and search for sales like this http://www.albeebaby.com/br20macocars14.html but then I wonder if that is recent date of manufacture too.


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

There are a few stores I'd buy carseats off of at Ebay, but no people. I've gotten my last 3 carseats from www.albeebaby.com You can call and ask for manufacture dates. I got a BV in february and it had a date from Dec.


----------



## midwestmeg (Jul 10, 2005)

The albeebaby seats should be fine- and their customer service is great.









I got a good price on my Marathon there... the date of manufacture was recent, but the pattern on the seat probably wasn't going to be repeated for 2007!









In regards to ebay, I purchase from ebay 'stores' for big ticket items and have found them to be fine. The site/store/ebay listing will probably have a little 'certified' stamp or something, since I know that Britax does not support second hand selling of their seats on ebay. Duh.

GL!


----------

